# Celine chain besace triomphe



## clemvccn

Hello !
Wanted to show you my latest Celine purchase, the wonderful Celine chain besace triomphe! 
I was looking for an evening bag with a chain. The Celine chain shoulder bag triomphe is beautiful (love the cuir triomphe) but looked ridiculously small on me when I tried it. Instead I felt in love with the besace. Perfect size for me, love the chain and golden details, and it looks super luxurious 

I’m leaving for Italy this weekend and will try to upload some more mood shots.


----------



## mar123

I just bought this bag too for the same reasons! I tried the chain triomphe both the small and longer version but I felt that you can't fit much inside.


----------



## catonabridge

This bag is SO beautiful. Such a classic and will remain timeless! A great choice imo.


----------



## clemvccn

catonabridge said:


> This bag is SO beautiful. Such a classic and will remain timeless! A great choice imo.


Thank you! I’m so happy with it so far !


----------



## StephieD

Omg it's STUNNING! I love everything about it, but im particularly loving where the bag falls on the body (drop length). I ordered the bag last week and will be receiving it soon... can't wait! Thanks so much for sharing your pictures


----------



## rlee

is it heavy?


----------



## IntheOcean

Beautiful bag! Love the metal details in the corners.


----------



## lalame

Ooh stunning! I usually don't like shoulder bags like this but this one is so classic and special looking. Would love to see what you can fit in her.


----------



## lyxxx035

Are you able to share what fits in the bag and the width from front to back? I can’t figure out from photos if it expands accordion style like the box bag or if it’s more of a slim style?


----------



## clemvccn

lyxxx035 said:


> Are you able to share what fits in the bag and the width from front to back? I can’t figure out from photos if it expands accordion style like the box bag or if it’s more of a slim style?


It’s a slim style! I’ll add more pics + what fits inside when I’m back!


----------



## clemvccn

Hi everyone!
Some pics of what fits inside the Chain besace Triomphe : IPhone 13 Max, sunglasses, card holder pouch, key/card pouch, lip balm, hand cream and pack of tissues. Hope that helps !
I also added a pic with the medium triomphe and teen triomphe so you can get a better idea of the size.


----------



## lyxxx035

clemvccn said:


> Hi everyone!
> Some pics of what fits inside the Chain besace Triomphe : IPhone 13 Max, sunglasses, card holder pouch, key/card pouch, lip balm, hand cream and pack of tissues. Hope that helps !
> I also added a pic with the medium triomphe and teen triomphe so you can get a better idea of the size.
> 
> View attachment 5574573
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574576


Love all your Triomphe bags! Could you show what the Besace looks like from the bottom? Trying to gauge how thick it is there. Does your phone also fit comfortably in the Teen with our stretching the sides?


----------



## clemvccn

lyxxx035 said:


> Love all your Triomphe bags! Could you show what the Besace looks like from the bottom? Trying to gauge how thick it is there. Does your phone also fit comfortably in the Teen with our stretching the sides?


Sure, here you go! Leather is sturdy/stiff so the bag doesn't expand.


And yes the phone sits comfortably in the teen size, there's like 0.5 to 1cm of spare space on each side.

View attachment 5575314


View attachment 5575315


----------



## clemvccn

clemvccn said:


> Sure, here you go! Leather is sturdy/stiff so the bag doesn't expand.
> 
> 
> And yes the phone sits comfortably in the teen size, there's like 0.5 to 1cm of spare space on each side.
> 
> View attachment 5575314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575315


Seems like the pics don’t show in the original post so here you go :


----------



## lyxxx035

clemvccn said:


> Seems like the pics don’t show in the original post so here you go :
> 
> View attachment 5575751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575752


I own a Box bag but your Triomphes are really making me consider getting one!


----------



## clemvccn

lyxxx035 said:


> I own a Box bag but your Triomphes are really making me consider getting one!


They're my favorites, I wear them all the time ! I also have a box but I find the triomphe to be way more practical (the adjustable strap and the opening being the 2 main reasons) and just as beautiful.

 If you have questions about them feel free to ask!


----------



## minicake

Wow you have a stunning bag collection but I absolutely love the chain besace!!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## More bags

Congratulations on your newest addition- it’s beautiful. Your Triomphe family pic makes me  - all are gorgeous! What is the colour of the top one in the group pic?


----------



## clemvccn

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your newest addition- it’s beautiful. Your Triomphe family pic makes me  - all are gorgeous! What is the colour of the top one in the group pic?


Thank you! It’s the « pebble » color! It looks a bit lighter irl


----------

